# 2 convert or not 2 convert



## paarlberg (Mar 23, 2008)

I am new to EV and have just started to do research on it.

I am considering either converting a late 90's Honda CRV or my 1972 Rolls Royce Silver Shadow. The RR is a very heavy car and has a hydraulic brake and levelling system that will need to be retained. I believe the RR weighs about 4500-5000lbs (without engine). The good side is it has a large 6.8l engine and a trunk that you could fit a honda civic in . There is a lot of room to store batteries. 

In order to extend my range on either, I am considering using a honda 5-10kw generator to charge the batteries while driving. The RR could probably hold about 30-40 standard car batteries without using all the available space. It has a 6500lb gvw. The RR has basically a turbo400 transmission.

The RR would be fun to do, but the CRV would be more practical. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## the slashmaster (Feb 24, 2008)

paarlberg said:


> I am new to EV and have just started to do research on it.
> 
> I am considering either converting a late 90's Honda CRV or my 1972 Rolls Royce Silver Shadow. The RR is a very heavy car and has a hydraulic brake and levelling system that will need to be retained. I believe the RR weighs about 4500-5000lbs (without engine). The good side is it has a large 6.8l engine and a trunk that you could fit a honda civic in . There is a lot of room to store batteries.
> 
> ...


Is it possible to get fiberglass panels for the rolls? I didn't know rolls royce used gm parts like a turbo 400. A warp 9 will fit in there if you have a rear end geared low enough. Is it a gm rearend too? Any other gm parts?


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

The Rolls is a bad idea unless you want to spend tens of thousands of dollars on batteries. It's just too darn heavy; and unnecessarily so.

How much does the CRV weigh? If it is anywhere near 2,400 lbs, then there is hope, but even then, its truck-like frontal area and undercarriage/rolling resistance will be somewhat expensive obstacles to overcome.


----------



## paarlberg (Mar 23, 2008)

I am not sure about the rear end. Most of the electric is Lucas (if not all), and every RR owner curses Lucas on a regular basis. They were kind enough to provide you with several bobbins of wire for fuse replacement. The AC unit is Fridgedaire. 

below are the specs, the 1966 is slightly different.

http://www.carfolio.com/specifications/models/car/?car=47850

http://www.carsplusplus.com/specs1972/rolls-royce_silver_shadow.php


----------



## paarlberg (Mar 23, 2008)

The CRV Weight: 1,120 kg (2,469.2 pounds) estimated based on 2000 model specs. If it is the AWD version, then it could be run as a hybrid (possibly) using the rear wheels on an electric motor for normal around town driving, switch to the front for highway or longer distances. Not sure if that would work or not.


----------



## the slashmaster (Feb 24, 2008)

Very nice car! Is this gas tank directly below the trunk floor like on a gm product or is it more like before the trunk after the rear axle like a ford product? Because if it's below the trunk floor you could probably get quite a few batteries between the frame rails. This car seems to be heavy for its size. It's not as big as a cadillac but a little bigger than a volvo right? I'm trying to figure out where this extra weight is. I know about 300 pounds is because its the 4 door version. Is the sheet metal much thicker than an ordinary car?


----------



## paarlberg (Mar 23, 2008)

The gas tank is under the trunk. I am 6' tall and about 250lbs and could easily fit in the trunk. The normal car battery is in the trunk already. I think you could fit 3-4 rows of 8-10 car batteries in the trunk, maybe more.

The body is made of heavy duty steel and thick. You have to remember that these cars were hand built including the body panels. It is built like a tank on the outside. It is a very long and wide car. 

The RR might be a fun one so I could drive it without guzzling gas, but may not be realistic. It does have the hydraulic leveling system which might be beneficial.


----------

